
Magic and Technology (2012) - Hooke
http://anthroposgames.com/magic-and-technology/
======
avindroth
I also think a large part of it is animation, too. Large part of technology
can seem magic-like in animation (especially Japanese style), but films and
other media make it difficult (tech is too real). I grew up on Japanese
animation, and the fights are much more fantastical than not. But action films
of Hollywood portray more of what reality is like, which can seem less magic-
like and just plain gruesome (even when it is romanticized).

I also think this is why Japanese animation, when they are translated into the
more real, film territory, enter uncanny valley. Some things must remain
magical in the form that they were conceived in.

~~~
EmilioMartinez
Agreed. The Matrix did a very good job of avoiding the uncanny valley when
translating all the anime elements. While other ideas by the creators had to
remain in that realm, thus Animatrix.

------
GuiA
This post could do with more specific references, and fewer generalizations
and hand waving.

Hephaestus was the god of the forge, smithing, and techne - yet he used magic
to make many of his elaborate contraptions. Steampunk is a popular subgenre of
sci-fi that blends the relationship between technology and magic. Tolkien
opposes the technology of Isengard to the inherent magic of nature, but so
does Miyazaki.

~~~
EmilioMartinez
>This post could do with more specific references

This. Just to get the ball rolling, Ghost in the Shell deals with
consciousness arising from cybernetics, in Akira technology and human
potentials interact heavily, and Neon Genesis Evangelion portrays humanity's
efforts to gain the heavens through science.

------
YeGoblynQueenne
>> We are just, despite ourselves… special.

Aye, we're special. Nothing else in the entire universe has such a big idea of
itself.

------
Animats
A better summation, from TVTropes.[1]

[1]
[https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MugglesDoItBette...](https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MugglesDoItBetter)

